# SS report 1-2 -10 the parking lot at Kickapoo



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We took out Buster, Rocky, and Logan out today for some white perch fishing. We opted to wait a little before we went because of the extra cold weather I didn't want the young one to be uncomfortable, little did I know that he is a cold weather pro, being from S. Dakota.
We should have left early because the best spots I have been fishing had 3 boat to a slot. We caught 21 nice crappie and Logan out fished us all, good job! 








I saw a lot of 2coolers today and got to meet some for the first time, always a pleasure.
A lot of them were catching the crappie like pros too, gcourville might have to register his hands as deadly weapons he and his buddy were killing them so bad!
It's great to see everyone catching fish and having a good time. 
Be safe have fun and catch fish.
SS
P.S. here is proof Ray


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Those fish look great.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I crossed kickapoo at 2PM today. The parking lot at Kickapoo marina was full of trailers, there were six or eight trucks and boats waiting for gas at Sandy creek.
1st mate counted nine boats running the creek channel north of the bridge.
That was in just the 30 seconds it took to cross the bridge.
Where have those little speckled fish been for the last twenty years? And how long can they last under this kind of pressure.


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

Must be nice to be retired! That's all that I'm gonna say!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

The Game warden ought to be showing himself with all that activity, if he hasn't all ready. Anyone seen him???


----------



## bsartor (Oct 29, 2005)

Game Warden checked every boat when i was out late November


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice fish. looks like everyone had a great time and that is what it is all about.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats a good lookin bunch of fish and glad to see the kids catch fish. I stayed over here and played with the whites on Conroe.

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The crappie were really nice ones, mostly 12 to 13.5". The party was on out there with most boats getting fish, some were really tearing them up. 
Being retired is great, fishing all most every day is a joy; however the best thing about it is guiding with my son, it just does not get better than that.
Tight lines all.
SS


----------



## Mako$Money (Aug 28, 2009)

Folks, 
I am considering making a trip to K-creek tomorrow. Can anyone volunteer some info. on were to go to get a few crappie? I am not asking for anyones honey holes or reefs just I don't fish there except for once in a great while(2-3yrs), I am just hungry to feel the fight of a crappie again. I live close to Baytown/Beaumont area and you fellars with all these benched crappie are making me really hate them fish and want to get in on some whup up on them! Also, I have been to a marina and launched seems like on the west side of livingston or Onalaska, can someone guide me alittle on how to get back there? Sorry for the poor recall on this marina but I don't get up there to often. Thanks, also I would be glad to help out anyone coming south to fish as well.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

nice going Loy. Nice Fillet knife !!LOL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That Buck 110 folding hunter will do the job, but I bet that is the last time I don't bring a fillet knife!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry double posting. Computer does what I tell it not what I want it to do.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Mako$Money said:


> Folks,
> I am considering making a trip to K-creek tomorrow. Can anyone volunteer some info. on were to go to get a few crappie? I am not asking for anyones honey holes or reefs just I don't fish there except for once in a great while(2-3yrs), I am just hungry to feel the fight of a crappie again. I live close to Baytown/Beaumont area and you fellars with all these benched crappie are making me really hate them fish and want to get in on some whup up on them! Also, I have been to a marina and launched seems like on the west side of livingston or Onalaska, can someone guide me alittle on how to get back there? Sorry for the poor recall on this marina but I don't get up there to often. Thanks, also I would be glad to help out anyone coming south to fish as well.


Coming west from Livingston on 190 toward Onalaska. Cross Sandy creek and stop at Exxon store on the left. Buy Minnows. About 3 dozen per fisherman. Continue west to top of the hill. Turn right on Fm 3251. Go to first paved road to the left at Triple Creek Marina/Broken Arrow Marina signs. Turn left. Follow the road to Triple Creek gate and turn in to the left. Go to the buildings/houses on the right. 
Ask to use the ramp or just follow the road (bumpy) to the right down to the ramp on the creek. Pay the $3 in the box. Launch the boat. Turn right up the creek about 10 feet and start fishing. 6 to 8 feet deep under a slip cork. During the day some fish move out to the center of the channel at 8 to 10 feet.
There are about 10 miles of creek banks including the Rocky Creek fork. Crappie along each foot of them.
If you don't catch any crappie DO NOT TELL ANYONE. You will be the laughing stock of Polk county. 
__________________


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> That Buck 110 folding hunter will do the job, but I bet that is the last time I don't bring a fillet knife!


I thought SOME ONE who shall remain nameless said they were giving you a fillet knife for Christmas?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah, where is Santa when you need him!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Good seeing you on the water Shadslinger. Saw an interesting formation on the depthfinder about 100 yds up the creek from where we saw you--looked almost like a boulder field of individual rocks. Suspended fish above them --caught one drifting thru there.

Just wonder if you have ever seen it. Could have been brush but didnt look like it. I'm still trying to understand my new depthfinder.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Is that really you, is your record broke, I think I am dreaming and tomorrow everything will be much clearer, got to go now and find my new CD the SS SHUFFLE!


----------



## Mako$Money (Aug 28, 2009)

Sunbeam, thanks for the info.. Not sure I will make it tomorrow just yet but if I do I will follow your instructions. If anyone else going I willl be in a 16' flat btm. 40yamaha, gray with a stick steer . You most likely will not see any other boat with this type stick steer, it's the only one I have seen around the coast made this way. Stop by if ya see me and lets chat. May or may not have company with me. Depends on how they act tonight, hehe!


----------



## Mako$Money (Aug 28, 2009)

OK, it's on! I will be heading north to help fight the crappie invasion! hehe! I was treated to some great home fried chicken, gravy and rice with some greens so I will have some company coming along. Amazing what having a boat can do for your appetite! hehe! Like I said if anyone else may be in the area and see us, stop by and we can rattle our teeth at each other while we fish, or drink coffee or tell our best lies! hehe! look'n forward to see'n Kickapoo again.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

*no comment*



RAYSOR said:


> Is that really you, is your record broke, I think I am dreaming and tomorrow everything will be much clearer, got to go now and find my new CD the SS SHUFFLE!


no comment


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info SunBeam and to share that with us. I would like to hit it myself this weekend. I usually fish Conroe. reading all the reports make me want to go give it a try.I now it will probably be crowded with all these reports. hopefully there will be plenty for everyone and I can meet some fellow 2coolers while I am at it.. I have never heard any good crappie reports from this area before and had a neighbor of mine that said he has never caught crappie in that lake before. I hope I can prove him wrong.good luck to everyone....SS


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

I saw y'all out there Saturday SS. I wished I had stopped to say hello and introduce myself. Y'alls tips and fishing reports have made it so much more fun taking my kids. I had my 5yr old and 13 yr old daughters with me Saturday and my 10yr old son with me out there sunday...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Taking your kids is great jakebrake, I'm glad our tips help you have some fun with them fishing!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Ya, and you can keep their limits if they are fishing too.


----------

